# please make her (see me)



## marluchy2k12

Hola a todos, necesito su ayuda para interpretar esto:
Hablan dos amigos. Uno comenta que se verá con su chica, pero que ella está enojada, y le dice al amigo:
_"If she says she doesn't want to see me, please make her."_
Cuando dice _"Please make her"_, ¿le está pidiendo que la "convenza" de ir a la cita?
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## zipp404

... _*please make her* _en este contesto quiere decir <<oblígala>> (a que me vea, o a ir a la cita).

Pero nunca he escuchado a alguien decir _*please make*_ _*her*_ en este contesto y la expresión en este contesto particular no suena natural ni lógica.

Saludos


----------



## Bevj

Please make her - oblígala.
A mí no me suena raro.


----------



## zipp404

Bevj said:


> Please make her - oblígala.
> A mí no me suena raro.



_"If she says she doesn't want to see me, *please make her*."_ = The expression *please make her* in this particular context is unusual in English.  It is unusual and illogical at least to me as a native speaker.


----------



## Rodal

Yo creo que dice haz que lo haga, consigue que lo haga, de un modo mucho más suave que oblígala.
Haz lo que tengas que hacer para que lo haga suena perfectamente bien en este contexto.


----------



## Bevj

zipp404 said:


> _"If she says she doesn't want to see me, *please make her*."_ = The expression *please make her* in this particular context does not sound natural or logical in English.


We will have to agree to disagree.  
It sounds perfectly OK to me.


----------



## zipp404

The sentence is stylistically unusual because of the choice of words.

A better way to formulate the sentence is:

If she says she doesn't want to see me, *please try to convince her *(to see me / to go out with me).

Saludos


----------



## Bevj

_Make her come_ is much more forceful than _Try to convince her to come._


----------



## elroy

Bevj said:


> _Make her come_ is much more forceful than _Try to convince her to come._


 


Rodal said:


> Yo creo que dice haz que lo haga, consigue que lo haga, de un modo mucho más suave que oblígala.
> Haz lo que tengas que hacer para que lo haga suena perfectamente bien en este contexto.


  

That would be “*get* her to.”


----------



## nanel

I agree with Rodal on this one. To me, "obligar" is stronger than "making someone do something". It's like saying "force her".

"Get her to do something" sounds softer to me than "haz que lo haga", but I can only be sure about the Spanish bit


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> A mí no me suena raro.


A mí tampoco me suena raro, de hecho, es una frase muy común.



elroy said:


> That would be “*get* her to.”



Not really..

I am sorry, but I must agree with my Spanish native speaking friends:_ obligar _does not work here. 

_Make her_ is more like convince her somehow, but if it doesn't work, well, that's what it is, unless you have something in your hands to _oblige_ her, like in a work environment, you threaten with something...



_Haz que lo haga_ is what you are looking for.


----------



## elroy

In this context, “make her” means “force her.”  Whatever expresses that in Spanish is a good translation.

It does not mean “convince her,” “get her to,” “talk her into,” etc.


----------



## FromPA

Bevj said:


> We will have to agree to disagree.
> It sounds perfectly OK to me.


To me too.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Magazine said:


> _Haz que lo haga_ is what you are looking for.



¡Para nada!  (discrepo "wholeheartedly").

La expresión natural en español es "oblígala", sin la menor duda. (Más propiamente, "oblígale").

Lo de "haz que lo haga" si me lo encontrara por ahí, yo supondría que sería una traducción literal, sin más. Pensaría que vendría de una (mala) traducción de "have her do it".

No he buscado la frase en español en internet para comprobar frecuencias estadísticas, pero estoy seguro de que "oblígala" es la más frecuente. Además, suena de lo más natural...

En todo caso, si hubiera de corregirse, sería para cambiarle el pronombre, porque incluye un laísmo... Debería llevar el pronombre "le" (correspondiente al complemento indirecto), en lugar del "la" (correspondiente al complemento directo).

Debe ser "oblígale", en vez de "oblígala".


Esto es lo que dice el "Cambridge Dictionary" sobre "To make someone + inf":


*(*) Cambridge Dictionary
- Make someone do something*
|B1|  to force someone to do something:

- "You can’t make me go."

make | meaning in the Cambridge Essential English Dictionary


----------



## Amapolas

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡Para nada!  (discrepo "wholeheartedly").
> 
> La expresión natural en español es "oblígala", sin la menor duda. (Más propiamente, "oblígale").
> 
> Lo de "haz que lo haga" si me lo encontrara por ahí, yo supondría que sería una traducción literal, sin más. Pensaría que vendría de una (mala) traducción de "have her do it".
> 
> No he buscado la frase en español en internet para comprobar frecuencias estadísticas, pero estoy seguro de que "oblígala" es la más frecuente. Además, suena de lo más natural...
> 
> En todo caso, si hubiera de corregirse, sería para cambiarle el pronombre, porque incluye un laísmo... Debería llevar el pronombre "le" (correspondiente al complemento indirecto), en lugar del "la" (correspondiente al complemento directo).
> 
> Debe ser "oblígale", en vez de "oblígala".
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que dice el "Cambridge Dictionary" sobre "To make some + inf":
> 
> 
> *(*) Cambridge Dictionary
> - Make someone do something*
> |B1|  to force someone to do something:
> 
> - "You can’t make me go."
> 
> make | meaning in the Cambridge Essential English Dictionary



En cambio por aquí, lo de "hacer" a una persona hacer algo suena de lo más natural. Bueno, en nuestro vernáculo sería algo como, "Si te dice que no quiere venir, _hacela venir igual_". 

¿Oblígale no es leísmo?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡Para nada!  (discrepo "wholeheartedly").
> 
> La expresión natural en español es "oblígala", sin la menor duda. (Más propiamente, "oblígale").
> 
> Lo de "haz que lo haga" si me lo encontrara por ahí, yo supondría que sería una traducción literal, sin más. Pensaría que vendría de una (mala) traducción de "have her do it".
> 
> No he buscado la frase en español en internet para comprobar frecuencias estadísticas, pero estoy seguro de que "oblígala" es la más frecuente. Además, suena de lo más natural...
> 
> En todo caso, si hubiera de corregirse, sería para cambiarle el pronombre, porque incluye un laísmo... Debería llevar el pronombre "le" (correspondiente al complemento indirecto), en lugar del "la" (correspondiente al complemento directo).
> 
> Debe ser "oblígale", en vez de "oblígala".
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que dice el "Cambridge Dictionary" sobre "To make some + inf":
> 
> 
> *(*) Cambridge Dictionary
> - Make someone do something*
> |B1|  to force someone to do something:
> 
> - "You can’t make me go."
> 
> make | meaning in the Cambridge Essential English Dictionary


A mí "obligar" me parece bien, me resulta natural, tampoco hay que entender ese obligar literalmente, a punta de pistola o usando la fuerza bruta, es más como haz lo que sea para que no tenga otra alternativa, haz que se sienta obligada. Pero la forma correcta es " obligarla" obligar es transitivo y ese " la " es el OD , piensa que se puede pasar a pasiva : Pedro obligó a Mari a mentir, Pedro la obligó, Mari fue obligada por Pedro. El uso de " le" sería leísmo, que está muy extendido, de acuerdo, pero no deja de ser " leísmo".


----------



## Amapolas

Marsianitoh said:


> A mí "obligar" me parece bien, me resulta natural. Pero la forma correcta es " obligarla" obligar es transitivo y ese " la " es el OD , piensa que se puede pasar a pasiva : Pedro obligó a Mari a mentir, Pedro la obligó, Mari fue obligada por Pedro. El uso de " le" sería leísmo, que está muy extendido, de acuerdo, pero no deja de ser " leísmo".


Es así también como yo lo veía. Por eso me sorprendió que Cerros pusiera _"más propiamente, 'oblígale'"._


----------



## Magazine

marluchy2k12 said:


> Hablan dos amigos. Uno comenta que se verá con su chica, pero que ella está enojada, y le dice al amigo:


º

This is what the speaker said, they are friends and she is his girlfriend.

And he actually says: *please* make her



elroy said:


> In this context, “make her” means “force her.”



_Make her_ under no circumstances means "force her" in this context. How _could_ he force her? After all they are also friends, and if you think you can FORCE a woman to do something she doesn't want to do, think again, my friend 

So his only chance is to *convince her.*

If this were a workplace environment I would agree, there would be power involved and many , both women and men, are _forced_ to do things they don't want to do.



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Lo de "haz que lo haga" si me lo encontrara por ahí, yo supondría que sería una traducción literal, sin más. Pensaría que vendría de una (mala) traducción de "have her do it".


Estas confundido.



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> (Más propiamente, "oblígale").



Lo cierto es que en Madrid sería lo más natural, pero ya se sabe, somos léistas por convicción  (que no lo hace menos incorrecto  )




Amapolas said:


> _"más propiamente, 'oblígala'"._



Claro que sí.

A ver amapolita, tú eres mujer. Sin embargo, no veo cómo alguien te pueda obligar a hacer algo que tú no quieres hacer...tú me dirás, en este caso si no quieres llamar al tipo no le llamas y punto, ¿no?


----------



## elroy

Magazine said:


> How _could_ he force her?


 Whether or not he can, "make her" definitely means "force her" in this context.  This is very clear, in English.


----------



## Amapolas

Es tan fuerte en mi caso el "no-leísmo" que veo que cité mal a Cerros, jajá. 


Amapolas said:


> "más propiamente, 'oblígala'".


Ahora lo corrijo.


----------



## Bevj

If she doesn't want to see me, please make her.
O sea consigue que se reuna conmigo incluso si lo hace en contra de su voluntad.
En mi opinión no se trata de _convince_. Pero no estamos buscando sinónimos, sino la traducción.
No me cabe duda que el verbo adecuado es obligar.
_Cómo_ la persona en cuestión obliga la chica es otro asunto que no nos concierne.


----------



## Magazine

elroy said:


> Whether or not he can, "make her" definitely means "force her" in this context.  This is very clear, in English.



Ok, so _please force her _would be ok then? 

*Bev, *pues hay tres nativos que hemos dicho que no funciona en este caso, otros tres que sí, yo no estoy de acuerdo, como tampoco he   oído nunca a nadie    decir: _Please_ force her...

So we will just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## elroy

In colloquial English, "make" in this meaning is significantly more common than "force," and they're also not perfect synonyms.  I used "force" as a way to explain the meaning.  I fully agree with Bevj's post above.


----------



## Mr.Dent

elroy said:


> Whether or not he can, "make her" definitely means "force her" in this context.  This is very clear, in English.


I agree.
The only thing I can think of to reconcile this is that it is probably one adolescent talking to another and he is using the word "make" very loosely. Either that or they are _narcotraficantes _and he really does mean force her to go.


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> Either that or they are _narcotraficantes _and he really does mean force her to go.


That's a scenario I can agree with , jejeje, very dramatic, Mr. Dent


----------



## Bevj

Magazine said:


> So we will just have to agree to disagree on this one.



Pero como dije, no estamos buscando la palabra adecuada en inglés.  Si _make, force_ y _oblige_ son sinónimos no es la pregunta.  Estamos buscando la traducción.   Y sigo con *obligar*.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Amapolas said:


> En cambio por aquí, lo de "hacer" a una persona hacer algo suena de lo más natural. Bueno, en nuestro vernáculo sería algo como, "Si te dice que no quiere venir, _hacela venir igual_".
> 
> ¿Oblígale no es leísmo?




En España también se dice "Hacer hacer" ("hacer (+ inf)") como perífrasis de obligación, con el significado de "obligar". Lo que pasa es que no se usaría en este caso, porque es una forma que suena débil, con poco énfasis (cuando "hacer" no va seguido de otro verbo), y probablemente por eso se prefiere el verbo "obligar";

"Hazle pasar"  

"Hazle"  

"Hazlo pasar"  
(este caso es equivalente al "Oblígala")


(*)  Loísmo / Leísmo
Respecto a lo del uso de los pronombres, hay que comentar que en Argentina (y, más en general, en el resto de latinoamérica también, en países como México) se emplean de forma distinta a España. Y, a su vez, en España, se usan de  varias formas distintas en algunas zonas...

Por ejemplo, en Galicia tendemos al leísmo (el uso del "le" cuando corresponde usar el "lo" o el "la"), por influencia de la lengua local, el gallego.

En Madrid, por el contrario, tienden al "loísmo" y al "laísmo" (el uso de "lo", o "la" para los objetos indirectos, en lugar del "le"). Y también hay, paradójicamente, cierto "leísmo" - digo "paradójicamente", porque pudiera uno pensar que la tendencia a usar "lo" o "la" en exceso excluiría la posibilidad de usar el "le" cuando no correspondiese, pero en realidad no ocurre eso. Lo cierto es que suceden las dos cosas...

En Argentina probablemente sea correcto, o al menos "aceptable", el uso del "obligarla", con "la". No lo sé, porque no sé con detalle cómo funciona esta cuestión en vuestro caso.


----------



## gato radioso

Haz que venga, por favor.


----------



## dalv

sigo confundida 
would it be correct to say that is open to interpretation? It'll be interpreted by some as "force her" and by others "convince her"  I wonder if that would change if he says "make her want to see me" or "maker her see me"
edited: or if we remove "please"


----------



## Amapolas

dalv said:


> sigo confundida
> would it be correct to say that is open to interpretation? It'll be interpreted by some as "force her" and by others "convince her"  I wonder if that would change if he says "make her want to see me" or "maker her see me"
> edited: or if we remove "please"


And I'm confused by your question. The original query was about conveying 'make her want to see me' in Spanish.


----------



## Magazine

Marsianitoh said:


> haz que se sienta obligada.



Es decir: _Convence_ a la buena moza que se sienta obligada. 



dalv said:


> sigo confundida
> would it be correct to say that is open to interpretation? It'll be interpreted by some as "force her" and by others "convince her"  I wonder if that would change if he says "make her want to see me" or "maker her see me"
> edited: or if we remove "please"



My point was exactly what you are saying, dalv, he wants his friend_ to *please* make her see him_ . So his friend will go and kick her arse, right?  I guess not. 

In any case, we could make a poll here, as even the English sentence is ambiguous for   native speakers here,  So we can talk about this but we won't agree.

 So far, _native Spanish speakers_: 

5 in favour of _convencer_ or similar
3 in favour of _obligar_ or similar


----------



## Bevj

Marsianitoh said:


> , haz que se sienta obligada.





Magazine said:


> Es decir: _Convence_ a la buena moza que se sienta obligada.



Para mí, no.    De convencer, hacer que se sienta obligada,  nada.
Oblígala.
O tal como ha dicho gato radioso, Haz que venga.

No creo que sea ambigua.  Se le estamos buscando cinco patas al gato.


----------



## Ballenero

*make [sb]⇒*_vtr
US, slang_ (seduce)

hacerse con
ganarse a

He may try to make her, but he won't succeed.
Puede intentar hacerse con ella, pero no va a conseguirlo.
Puede intentar ganársela, pero no va a conseguirlo.


----------



## Bevj

Ballenero said:


> *make [sb]⇒*_vtr
> US, slang_ (seduce)
> 
> hacerse con
> ganarse a
> 
> He may try to make her, but he won't succeed.
> Puede intentar hacerse con ella, pero no va a conseguirlo.
> Puede intentar ganársela, pero no va a conseguirlo.



Esta definición no tiene nada que ver con el ejemplo aportado por marluchy


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> Para mí, no.    De convencer, hacer que se sienta obligada,  nada.
> Oblígala.
> O tal como ha dicho gato radioso, Haz que venga.
> 
> No creo que sea ambigua.  Se le estamos buscando cinco patas al gato.


Yo defiendo "oblígala", y ponía " hacer que se sienta obligada"  no como traducción,  sino para indicar una de las posibles formas de obligar a alguien a hacer algo, es decir,  chantajeándola, haciéndola sentirse mal. Por eso decía también haz lo que sea para que no tenga más remedio que venir, utiliza el medio que quieras pero oblígala a venir  . Eso no es convencer, no haces que  quiera venir, la estás obligando a hacer algo contra su voluntad.
Lo ponía porque me da la sensación de que la reticencia de algunos  a utilizar "oblígala" radica en que parece que " obligar" les suena  como muy fuerte, pero se puede obligar a alguien por las buenas y por las malas. 
Resumiendo, que para mí " oblígala" va perfecto.
Edit: Cerros, en cuanto al " leísmo", no marees la perdiz ¿qué es eso de que en Argentina probablemente sea correcto o por lo menos aceptable el uso de  " oblígala"? "Oblígala" es correcto en Argentina, aquí y en todas partes. " Oblígale" es un ejemplo de leísmo y es un error, común,  pero error.http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=DRC2Ny6YAD6yEoSWaX


----------



## Ballenero

Yo creo que es:
_please, make her._
por favor, persuádela.


----------



## dalv

Magazine said:


> Es decir: _Convence_ a la buena moza que se sienta obligada.
> 
> 
> 
> My point was exactly what you are saying, dalv, he wants his friend_ to *please* make her see him_ . So his friend will go and kick her arse, right?  I guess not.
> 
> In any case, we could make a poll here, as even the English sentence is ambiguous for   native speakers here,  So we can talk about this but we won't agree.
> 
> So far, _native Spanish speakers_:
> 
> 5 in favour of _convencer_ or similar
> 3 in favour of _obligar_ or similar


Magazine I'm afraid I'm in favor of "obligar"  even if he would have said "pretty please make her" it would still be making her do something she doesn't want to do


----------



## Magazine

Ballenero said:


> Yo creo que es:
> _please, make her._
> por favor, persuádela.




Unless you can convince her...in my experience you can't make a woman do anything she doesn't want to do


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> Cerros, en cuanto al " leísmo", no marees la perdiz* ¿qué es eso de que *en Argentina probablemente sea correcto o por lo menos aceptable el uso de "oblígala"? "Oblígala" es correcto en Argentina, aquí y en todas partes. " Oblígale" es un ejemplo de leísmo y es un error, común,  pero error.
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=DRC2Ny6YAD6yEoSWaX



¿"Qué es eso de que"...!? ¿Cómo que "¿Qué es eso...?". Es una cuestión obvia...

Que hay diferencia entre el uso de los pronombres en el español peninsular, y el de América...

Te cito un párrafo de la propia cita que tú mismo diste del DPD, en el que hablan de la extensión histórica del "leísmo", y de por qué no se impuso en Andalucía, llevando esto, a su vez, a que después no se trasladara a América:

"No obstante, en el siglo xiii, época de la reconquista de casi toda Andalucía, este fenómeno no se hallaba lo suficientemente extendido como para instalarse en la norma andaluza y, por consiguiente, tampoco caló en el español atlántico (Canarias e Hispanoamérica). Así pues, y en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente leísta, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra no leísta, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico.

*4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas (...)."


Tú insistes en que "oblígale" es "leísmo". Como te dije, es lo contrario.

Se trata de "laísmo" el usar el pronombre "la".

Si te fijas en nuestro ejemplo, tenemos dos complementos; uno directo, "a venir" (= "a eso"), y otro indirecto, "a ella", que está implícito, pero es obvio que es a lo que se refiere el pronombre "le";

"Oblígale a venir (a ella)"

Si lo pasaras a pasiva, daría una forma (arcaizante, pero posible) con el CD "a venir" como sujeto paciente;

"A venir sea obligada ella."

Sin embargo, con "a ella" la pasiva no funciona; prueba de que "a ella" es un complemento indirecto.

"A ella sea obligada a venir".


Por otro lado, como dije antes, Galicia es zona muy dada al leísmo y a las patatas, por lo que toda esta cuestión me hace dudar... No estoy muy seguro en este terreno, y es posible que sea yo el que esté confundido... ¡Quién sabe...!

¡A mí ese "la" me suena como un tiro...!


----------



## elroy

Magazine said:


> even the English sentence is ambiguous for native speakers here


 With the exception of some initial (not persistent; see below) confusion expressed by dalv, all English native speakers who have posted here are perfectly in agreement about what the English unambiguously means:


zipp404 said:


> ... _*please make her* _en este contesto quiere decir <<oblígala>>





Bevj said:


> Please make her - oblígala.





elroy said:


> In this context, “make her” means “force her.”





Mr.Dent said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not he can, "make her" definitely means "force her" in this context.  This is very clear, in English.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...




dalv said:


> Magazine I'm afraid I'm in favor of "obligar" even if he would have said "pretty please make her" it would still be making her do something she doesn't want to do


 @Magazine, I think a number of things are going on here that are making you  hesitant to accept the meaning:

You perceive the idea of making a woman do something she doesn't want to do as implausible.  You may be right, generally speaking, but that's irrelevant.  We have no idea how likely it is in this context that this woman can be made to see the guy; we have no idea what type of power or influence the person being asked to do this is able to exert over her.  Additionally, even if we were 100% sure that he would not be able to make her, that doesn't change the _meaning _of the phrase.  Perhaps the guy who is saying this is naive and _thinks_ the other guy can make her when he can't. (But that's not how I interpret it; see below for my interpretation.)  Here's an analogy: If I tell you, "Drink ten glasses of milk in one hour," that means "Drink ten glasses of milk in one hour," even if you are unable to do so.  The meaning doesn't become "*Try to* drink ten glasses of milk in one hour” just because it's a (near-)impossible feat.
The use of the word "please," which I take it you think is incompatible with a request to make someone do something.  The way I interpret the situation is that the guy feels really bad about the situation and really wants to talk to her, but she is apparently refusing to talk to him.  The guy wants so badly to talk to her that he seeks out the help of a friend.  "Please make her" in this context means "Please make it happen against her will."  I read/hear the "please" as making the request *more emphatic, more urgent, more expressive of the guy's strong desire to talk to her*: "*Please* make her" = "*I implore you* to make her."
Perhaps the words "force" or "obligar" are making you think of forceful or violent means to make her do this.  I don't know all the connotations of "obligar," but in English, "make" does not have to be violent at all.  As I said earlier, I used "force" by way of explanation only (cf. this thread); if that wasn't effective, please ignore my use of that word.  In English, "make" can be used in all kinds of different non-violent scenarios.  For example, a parent could make a child who wants to play outside stay home simply by locking the doors.  This is not violent, yet the parent has achieved the goal of the child staying home against their will.  Perhaps in this context, the guy can make the girl speak to the other guy by emphatically saying things like "Come on, you have to.  You have no choice" in a _*non-literal* _way.  I'm sure this happens in Spanish too and I'm confident you know what I'm talking about.
"make" has many other uses in English (such as my - coincidental! - use of "making you hesitant" above) that do not have to do with "forcing" (please note the quotation marks!), and these other uses may be distracting you.  But in this particular context, there is absolutely no ambiguity in English.  It reminds me of a childish use of "make me" that was common when I was growing up in the '90s:
Get out of my way!
Make me!
I don't make trash, I burn it.

(Obviously, the third line plays on another meaning of "make.")​​"Make me" is meant as a rhetorical challenge here, the implication being "You can't make me!".​


Ballenero said:


> Yo creo que es:
> _please, make her._
> por favor, persuádela.


----------



## Ballenero

Persuadir 
1. tr. Inducir, mover, obligar a alguien con razones a hacer algo. DLE.


----------



## elroy

Okay.  It looks like I fell for another false friend!  In English, “persuade” means something else.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Persuadir es un sinónimo ( de registro más alto) de convencer, persuadir implica utilizar razones para cambiar la voluntad de alguien. " Make someone do something" no incluye necesariamente razonar con la persona, no indica qué método hay que seguir para obligar a ese alguien a hacer algo.
En este caso me parece que el que dice la frase tiene un cierto grado de desesperación por volver a verse con la chica, que precisamente se refleja en esa expresión un tanto vehemente,  es como si le dijera a su amigo " y si te dice que no quiere verme, tío, por favor, te la traes como sea / a rastras ( que nadie entendería literalmente)". Esa idea un tanto exagerada , en mi opinión,  se transmite diciendo " por favor, oblígala". "Por favor, persuádela" es otra cosa y de un registro mucho más formal.
Edit:
Cerros, "oblígala" te suena como un tiro porque eres leísta, pero es la forma correcta, te pongas como te pongas. Ese "la" es el OD, y " a venir" es un complemento de régimen.obligar a alguien a hacer algo
¡Y esas pasivas que me pones! " ( Que) a venir sea obligada ella ", ahí  el sujeto paciente es "ella", has puesto " a venir" delante del verbo, pero la posición no lo convierte en sujeto. Y si te suena mal " (que) a ella sea obligada a venir" es porque al pasar a pasiva no has eliminado la preposición "a" que acompaña al OD de persona. ¿O también tienes problema con "(que) ella sea obligada a venir" ? ¿O acaso cuando transformas " vi a María"  dices " a María fue vista por mí? No, dices "María fue vista por mí". Pues aquí lo mismo.


----------



## Rodal

Marsianitoh said:


> Persuadir es un sinónimo ( de registro más alto) de convencer, persuadir implica utilizar razones para cambiar la voluntad de alguien. " Make someone do something" no incluye necesariamente razonar con la persona, no indica qué método hay que seguir para obligar a ese alguien a hacer algo.
> En este caso me parece que el que dice la frase tiene un cierto grado de desesperación por volver a verse con la chica, que precisamente se refleja en esa expresión un tanto vehemente,  es como si le dijera a su amigo " y si te dice que no quiere verme, tío, por favor, te la traes como sea / a rastras ( que nadie entendería literalmente)". Esa idea un tanto exagerada , en mi opinión,  se transmite diciendo " por favor, oblígala". "Por favor, persuádela" es otra cosa y de un registro mucho más formal.


En inglés no pero en español sí. Por favor haz que me vea; se supone que es mediante la persuasión. Si tuviéramos más contexto sabríamos por qué. Sin más contexto no tenemos Por qué imaginarnos que la quiere obligar a hacerlo.


----------



## nanel

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Marsianitoh en todo lo que ha dicho en su último mensaje, excepto en la interpretación. "Tráela de los pelos" suena a broma, pero para mí, "oblígala" no es una broma.

Para mí "oblígala" suena demasiado violento. Es como si el que hablara y el amigo tuvieran el poder de decidir por esta mujer, como si se trataran de un niño pequeño. Para mí, puedes obligar a un niño a hacer algo, como padre, porque tienes el poder de decidir por ellos, pero a un adulto (sea hombre o mujer) no lo puedes obligar a hablar con un amigo. Según lo veo yo, puedes "hacer que hable con él", que significa que te asegures de que ocurra (make it happen) y me suena mucho menos violento, pero no "obligarla". Si oyera esa conversación con "oblígala", pensaría ¿Pero quién se cree este imbécil hombre? Y esperaría que la chica fuera lo bastante lista como para no volver a hablar con él.

Edito para añadir: si en inglés "make her" suena tan ofensivo como en español "oblígala", entonces "oblígala" sí me parece la traducción adecuada. Tenía la idea de que "making" no era tan agresivo o tan duro como "obligar", pero tal vez esté equivocada.


----------



## Bevj

Tal como dice Elroy  y en su excelente explicación,  el verbo 'to make' *no* tiene que suponer _violencia literal._
-Little Jaimito doesn't want to do his homework.
-You must make him do it!
Esto *no* significa que van a pegar o maltratarlo hasta que haya hecho los deberes. 
Yo nunca pensaba que _obligar_ tuviera esta matiz (de violencia física). Pero si es así, entonces no es la traducción más adecuada,  y quedo con la de gato radioso (#28)


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> Tal como dice Elroy  y en su excelente explicación,  el verbo 'to make' *no* tiene que suponer _violencia literal._
> -Little Jaimito doesn't want to do his homework.
> -You must make him do it!
> Esto *no* significa que van a pegar o maltratarlo hasta que haya hecho los deberes.
> Yo nunca pensaba que _obligar_ tuviera esta matiz (de violencia física). Pero si es así, entonces no es la traducción más adecuada,  y quedo con la de gato radioso (#28)


"Obligar" no implica necesariamente violencia física.obligar


----------



## nanel

No implica necesariamente violencia física. Se puede decir: "obligué a mí hijo a hacer sus deberes" y no implica que esta persona pegue al pobre niño, pero sí que suena muy violento e implica que el padre está muy enfadado y se va a sentar con el niño y no le va a pasar ni una. Puede que no permita que se levante del sitio hasta que termine. Obligar es muy duro y un tanto violento. No es un verbo que yo usaría con adultos para decir que les obligué a algo. Tampoco es el más usado con niños, pero ahí sí es posible, porque los padres sí tienen poder de decisión sobre sus hijos. Es más normal decir "le hice... hacer algo": "ayer me senté con mi hijo y le hice hacer los deberes". No suena tan enfadado.

Escrito a la vez que Marsianitoh.


----------



## elroy

Marsianitoh said:


> Persuadir es un sinónimo ( de registro más alto) de convencer, persuadir implica utilizar razones para cambiar la voluntad de alguien. "


 That’s what I thought (and that’s what “persuade” means in English), but Ballenero’s dictionary citation suggests otherwise. 


Marsianitoh said:


> En este caso me parece que el que dice la frase tiene un cierto grado de desesperación por volver a verse con la chica, que precisamente se refleja en esa expresión un tanto vehemente, es como si le dijera a su amigo " y si te dice que no quiere verme, tío, por favor, te la traes como sea / a rastras ( que nadie entendería literalmente)".


 ¡ESO! Resumen perfecto.  


nanel said:


> "hacer que hable con él"


 Does this express making her do it *against her will*?  That part is crucial and it’s what differentiates “*make* her do it” from “*get* her to do it.”


----------



## nanel

elroy said:


> Does this express making her do it *against her will*?  That part is crucial and it’s what differentiates “*make* her do it” from “*get* her to do it.”


Good question. To my understanding, it's both: "haz que lo haga" means make sure she does it -whether she likes it or not-. In this particular context, I would expect the girl not to want to see him again. The friend is asked to do everything in his power to get her to see this person. What do you picture the friend doing when he talks to this woman and "gets her to see his friend"? Here's what I picture with "hacer" and "obligar":

"Haz que me vea": talk her into it, trick her into coming somehow, talk to her friends and get them to convince her...
"Oblígala": blackmail her, threaten her, grab her and bring her by force... It could also be that this person is very sexist and thinks women need to obey him, so just by telling her, she has to do as he says.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Vaya por delante que " haz que venga" no me parece mal. Defiendo " oblígala" porque al igual que " make her" aquí creo que refleja mucho mejor la perentoriedad, la urgencia que el hablante tiene de que se produzca lo que él desea ( no porque tenga un concepto machista y esté ordenando que venga, el pobre está desesperado). Un ejemplo de la vida real, mi suegra (89 años, de caserío, vasca 100% y terca como una mula, you get the picture...) ha tenido un invierno durillo y ahora se niega a salir a la calle, pues bien,  su médico nos dijo " tenéis que obligarla a salir" . ¿ Quería el médico que usáramos la fuerza, es un médico machista, insensible que no tiene en cuenta los sentimientos de mi suegra? No creo, lo que pasa es que es tan importante que mi suegra salga que le da igual cómo,  pero tenemos que conseguir que salga regularmente.
En el ejemplo que nos ocupa creo que pasa lo mismo.
Por cierto si tenéis una fórmula mágica para lo de mi suegra acepto sugerencias.


----------



## nanel

En el ejemplo de tu suegra, estoy totalmente de acuerdo. No sé explicar por qué uno me suena bien y el otro fatal, pero es así. A lo mejor es una interpretación personal, o que unas personas ponen el límite entre "obligar" y "hacer que" más a la izquierda o más a la derecha, no sé. A mí, desde luego, me sonó fatal al leerlo en este hilo.


----------



## elroy

@nanel It’s somewhere in between!

I picture him saying things like “Come on, you’re going, you can’t do this, this isn’t good,” maybe even “Come on, get dressed, I’m driving you there.”

His objective is not to *convince* her to go; his objective is *for her to go *— whether she wants to or not.

We could even interpret the original sentence as “If she says she doesn’t want to see me *and still doesn’t change her mind even after you try to convince her*, please make her.”  Or the speaker assumes that if she says no, she’s not going to change her mind, so the only way to get her to go is to make her go.  Either way, when he says “make her,” he doesn’t mean “convince her.”

@Marsianitoh Yes, exactly, that’s how I understand it too, and your example is really good.  In English, “make” sounds perfect in both contexts.  It seems that in Spanish, native speakers differ as to whether they accept “obligar” in both.  Very interesting!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Tú insistes en que "oblígale" es "leísmo". Como te dije, es lo contrario.
> 
> Se trata de "laísmo" el usar el pronombre "la".
> 
> Si te fijas en nuestro ejemplo, tenemos dos complementos; uno directo, "a venir" (= "a eso"), y otro indirecto, "a ella", que está implícito, pero es obvio que es a lo que se refiere el pronombre "le"


Yo no lo veo tan claro, y siempre pensé que era transitivo según dice Marsianitoh (y que por tanto "oblígale" es una caso de leísmo que la RAE acepta siempre que se refiera a una persona singular de género masculino). Mira lo que pone esta cita sacada de: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=DRC2Ny6YAD6yEoSWaX



> Por el contrario, el complemento de persona es directo con los verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, un complemento precedido de preposición, como _obligar a, invitar a, convencer de, incitar a, animar a, forzar a, autorizar a,_etc.: _«Una barrera los obligó a desviarse»_(Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Laconvenció de que vendiera un anillo de brillantes»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]); _«Ella lo incitó a seguirla»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]).



También en este hilo se dice que el complemento de persona que rige "obligar" es directo, pues el verbo es transitivo respecto de la persona a la que se refiere: Obligó/Obligó a... irse


----------



## Marsianitoh

elroy said:


> @nanel It’s somewhere in between!
> 
> I picture him saying things like “Come on, you’re going, you can’t do this, this isn’t good,” maybe even “Come on, get dressed, I’m driving you there.”
> 
> His objective is not to *convince* her to go; his objective is *for her to go *— whether she wants to or not.
> 
> We could even interpret the original sentence as “If she says she doesn’t want to see me *and still doesn’t change her mind even after you try to convince her*, please make her.”  Or the speaker assumes that if she says no, she’s not going to change her mind, so the only way to get her to go is to make her go.”  Either way, when he says “make her,” he doesn’t mean “convince her.”
> 
> @Marsianitoh Yes, exactly, that’s how I understand it too, and your example is really good.  In English, “make” sounds perfect in both contexts.  It seems that in Spanish, native speakers differ as to whether they accept “obligar” in both.  Very interesting!


I think they reject obligar because for them it can come across as sexist and that's a big no-no. I bet that if we were talking about a group of exclusively male or female friends in which two of them have quarrelled and one of them is asking the third to make the other come to sit and talk it out,  there wouldn't be a problem to translate " please, make her/ him" as " y si no quiere venir, por favor oblígala/ oblígalo".


----------



## elroy

So what if the genders were reversed?  What if two *girls* were talking about a _*boyfriend*_?  @nanel and others, would you accept "obligar" in _that_ context? 

*Y si no quiere venir, oblígalo/oblígale.*
(_I've been sidestepping the whole -la/-lo/-le debate in this thread._)


----------



## Marsianitoh

elroy said:


> So what if the genders were reversed?  What if two *girls* were talking about a _*boyfriend*_?  @nanel and others, would you accept "obligar" in _that_ context?
> 
> *Y si no quiere venir, oblígalo/oblígale.*
> (_I've been sidestepping the whole -la/-lo/-le debate in this thread._)


I guess no prob, even in the case of two girls and a boy, if it is a girl that makes a boy or another girl do something, then my guess is that there's no problem in using oblígala/ oblígalo. Let's see what nanel has to say and  if my intuition is right.
In our sentence I don't perceive any ambiguity that would lead to a sexist interpretation so I'm perfectly happy with "oblígala".


----------



## Amapolas

¡Uy, cómo ha crecido este hilo en unas horas! (Estuve tentada de poner cinco !!!!!)


Magazine said:


> Unless you can convince her...in my experience you can't make a woman do anything she doesn't want to do


 Muy gracioso, amigo Magazine, pero ojalá fuera así. 


elroy said:


> "*Please* make her" = "*I implore you* to make her."


  Exacto. A no confundirse, que el _please_ no va dirigido a "ella" sino al interlocutor.


Marsianitoh said:


> ¿O acaso cuando transformas " vi a María" dices " a María fue vista por mí? No, dices "María fue vista por mí". Pues aquí lo mismo.


 Me lo sacaste de la boca. Mi ejemplo era _***a mi gato es amado por mí_.


Rodal said:


> En inglés no pero en español sí. Por favor haz que me vea; se supone que es mediante la persuasión. Si tuviéramos más contexto sabríamos por qué. Sin más contexto no tenemos Por qué imaginarnos que la quiere obligar a hacerlo.


No, Rodal, no se supone que sea mediante la persuasión. Como vos decís, sin más contexto no podemos asumir que sea obligarla pero tampoco que se trate de persuadirla.

Chicos, por una vez tenemos una traducción literal que dice lo mismo en español que en inglés, y es el verbo hacer: make her do it = hazla venir. Sencillito. Y, dado que no hay más texto que indique lo contrario, queda librado al amigo cómo arreglárselas para traerla, ya sea mediante la persuasión, razonamiento lógico, promesas, chantaje, o incluso la fuerza bruta; eso no lo aclara y nosotros no podemos saberlo.



nanel said:


> "Haz que me vea": talk her into it, trick her into coming somehow, talk to her friends and get them to convince her...
> "Oblígala": blackmail her, threaten her, grab her and bring her by force... It could also be that this person is very sexist and thinks women need to obey him, so just by telling her, she has to do as he says.


 Tal cual. Para los nativos angloparlantes, por algún motivo a nosotros "obligar/forzar" nos suena un poco fuerte. Yo creo que "hacerla" tiene un sentido más amplio, que puede incluir obligarla pero no solamente.


----------



## Magazine

Marsianitoh said:


> " Make someone do something" no incluye necesariamente razonar con la persona, no indica qué método hay que seguir para obligar a ese alguien a hacer algo.





Rodal said:


> En inglés no pero en español sí. Por favor haz que me vea; se supone que es mediante la persuasión....Sin más contexto no tenemos Por qué imaginarnos que la quiere obligar a hacerlo.





nanel said:


> "Tráela de los pelos" suena a broma, pero para mí, "oblígala" no es una broma.





nanel said:


> "Tráela de los pelos" suena a broma, pero para mí, "oblígala" no es una broma.
> Para mí "oblígala" suena demasiado violento. Es como si el que hablara y el amigo tuvieran el poder de decidir por esta mujer,



Absolutely! I mentioned this in my first post , if there were some kind of power involved, work environment, law enforcement, some kind of punishment...._*only then *_ can we talk about obligar, otherwise there is _no way_ you can oblige anybody to do something.
I said this before: so she says no...what is *the friend *going to do? rip her hair out? Kick her arse? Tell her he will post a photo of some naked chick on internet and say it's her?


nanel said:


> Good question. To my understanding, it's both: "haz que lo haga" means make sure she does it -whether she likes it or not-. In this particular context, I would expect the girl not to want to see him again. The friend is asked to do everything in his power to get her to see this person. What do you picture the friend doing when he talks to this woman and "gets her to see his friend"? Here's what I picture with "hacer" and "obligar":



Bien razonado, sí señor.  

I am surprised, Bev, you are a woman, so how , please tell us, would he be able to make you, oblige you to go ? I can't see this happening unless there is force involved, threats maybe ...but that would imply _obligar_ once again.


----------



## Magazine

elroy said:


> I picture him saying things like “Come on, you’re going, you can’t do this, this isn’t good,” maybe even “Come on, get dressed, I’m driving you there.”


If this is not *convincing*, mildly I might add, then you tell me!

In Spanish: Venga, no seas así, ven conmigo. Anda, vístete, que te llevo y todo. 

Si esto es _obligarla_ que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## elroy

It's not convincing.  He's not trying to get her to *change her mind *about whether she *wants* to go.


Magazine said:


> what is *the friend *going to do? rip her hair out? Kick her arse? Tell her he will post a photo of some naked chick on internet and say it's her?


 I've already addressed this more than sufficiently, I think.


----------



## nanel

elroy said:


> I picture him saying things like “Come on, you’re going, you can’t do this, this isn’t good,” maybe even “Come on, get dressed, I’m driving you there.”


 That, to me, isn't "obligar". This woman wouldn't say "me obligó" afterwards, because he didn't.



> His objective is not to *convince* her to go; his objective is *for her to go *— whether she wants to or not.


 "Hacer que alguien haga algo" doesn't imply changing their mind about whether they want to go, but getting them to do it in spite of it.



> “If she says she doesn’t want to see me *and still doesn’t change her mind even after you try to convince her*, please make her.”  Or the speaker assumes that if she says no, she’s not going to change her mind, so the only way to get her to go is to make her go.


 If you mean "bring her by force" or "result to violence if you must", then I'd definitely use "obligar".



elroy said:


> So what if the genders were reversed?  What if two *girls* were talking about a _*boyfriend*_?  @nanel and others, would you accept "obligar" in _that_ context?
> *Y si no quiere venir, oblígalo/oblígale.*


it would sound odd me. I guess I would assume it's a joke, unless they looked sketchy.

To me, "obligar" sounds either paternalistic or threatening. You either have the power to make them do what they don't want to do, like with kids, or you can get them to do it in a violent way: by threatening them or by force.


----------

